# Who feels like having couple of beers tonight ?



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry again for the extreme late notice, how many of you are feeling like having couple of beers tonight ?

I was thinking to go to that Marriot Hotel in Deira close to the clock tower, they have a pretty good German bar there. I have not had a beer in ages. 

Ok I am lying I had some last week in New Delhi  but I am DAMN craving.

I am planning to go there around 7ish pm or a bit later. Feel free to join me in eating some German Bread and drinking some fine beers!

Have a good one,


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry again for the extreme late notice, how many of you are feeling like having couple of beers tonight ?
> 
> ...


I assume you are talking about the "Hofbräuhaus"?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> I assume you are talking about the "Hofbräuhaus"?


yes.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's spelt "Marriott" not Marriot. Just thought I'd correct it  Enjoy the beers!


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

are there expats here based in Deira? I move there tomorrow,I've city centre - its got all the shops I need but I dont get lost!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Of course there are expats in Deira  I'm one of them.. hehe... We got City Center luckly, as well as Ghurair (smaller but nice) and Reef Mall (even smaller and just okeish)


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

loca said:


> Of course there are expats in Deira  I'm one of them.. hehe... We got City Center luckly, as well as Ghurair (smaller but nice) and Reef Mall (even smaller and just okeish)


...YEAP...too bad all the above are too far from the Malecon :boxing:


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know any other expats here and everytime I tell someone I'm living in Deira they give me a disapproving look.

I like it, its cheap and I can walk to work. The only thing I don't like is that i dont really know anyone here


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

gemsy62 said:


> I don't know any other expats here and everytime I tell someone I'm living in Deira they give me a disapproving look.
> 
> I like it, its cheap and I can walk to work. The only thing I don't like is that i dont really know anyone here


We can all meet if you want for some drinks. I was pretty busy these days and just got a break. I am in Deira too very close to the Hamrin Center (or Carrefour Express) and is very close to work too.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow.... so it seems we are all neighbours... 
Well , we should have our own "Deira Thursday Night Drinks" or whatever we feel like doing on this area.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah that would be good to meet up. I have only been to one place in Deira so far, Qurtoba the arabic shisa restaurant on the roof of the dodgy looking shopping centre near my building

I am near Deira City Centre (I think!) its about a 5 minute walk to the clock tower from my place, I am not very good a directions!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

We can surely have our own Thursday night event in Deira !!!!

What about we meet in the Marriott on this Thursday night in that bar that I mentioned couple threads ago ? around 8:00 pm ?

Or we can go some other place you like.

It does not have to be drinks can be a dinner as well. There is a nice Persian restaurant on Al Muraqqabbat road (at the corner when you make a right from Al Siddique) I am sure you all know it or recommend something.

Have your say.


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds good to me, I don't know many places in Deira yet as i've only explored the one shisa bar and DCC and thats it so far!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be having dinner at the Marriott on Thursday with some friends, so we I can meet you guys there after my dinner. 

I know the Persian restaurant you mention, seems nice, I haven't been there yet, so we can explore it. I also wanted to try the Korean restaurant at Asiana Hotel, I loved their Galbi at Taste of Dubai.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Guys youshould also try QD's on the creekside opposite the road from DCC. Beautiful and also the last few weeks you can enjoy the weather and shisha and the view.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Guys youshould also try QD's on the creekside opposite the road from DCC. Beautiful and also the last few weeks you can enjoy the weather and shisha and the view.


Guess that since Loca will be filled up @ Marriott, we could meet her at Marriott.

Loca when are you eating ?

How about we meet tonight at 9:00 pm ?

Well PM me if you are going with your phone number. I will call you to coordinate. 

Cheers!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

Note that the "you" there means everyone interested to meet up tonight at 9:00 pm

Cheers,



Canuck_Sens said:


> Guess that since Loca will be filled up @ Marriott, we could meet her at Marriott.
> 
> Loca when are you eating ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie35 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Eddie35 (Mar 31, 2012)

;-)


----------

